# Sony Wedding shooter



## ethanz (Jan 15, 2019)

I was attending a wedding this past weekend. It was not a traditional wedding flow, so my expectations may have been skewed. The wedding photographer was a Sony shooter. I couldn't see which model, but it looked like one of the a7 varieties. I thought the a7's were silent? I heard the shutter noise quite clearly, but maybe I was just listening for it. I've never used a Sony more than in the store, so are they not actually silent or are there different modes? Why wouldn't he use the silent mode? 

(The lenses were very small, I can't imagine what aperture he was using and he appeared to sit down for half the ceremony)


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 15, 2019)

ethanz said:


> are they not actually silent or are there different modes?


 I don't know, sorry.


> Why wouldn't he use the silent mode?


Maybe he didn't know


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2019)

There are limitations to using the totally silent mode, its best set for just the shot that requires it or your results might be a nasty surprise. If he had a DSLR, then the mirror makes most of the noise, the shutter sound is pretty quiet.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 15, 2019)

Maybe he was sitting down because his camera was so heavy.

When I do weddings or events, I rarely sit down and I can often be seen climbing chairs and tables to get good shots, and I'm in my 60's.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 17, 2019)

A7 series have nasty loud shutters, like a hammer to a bag of Smarties!
A72 series are a little less harsh sounding.
A73 series introduced the silent (all electronic) shutter and maybe also have a sligthly quieter mechanical shutter than the A72 series.

what is "sitting down?" I am not capable of that with a camera in hand.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> Maybe he was sitting down because his camera was so heavy.
> 
> When I do weddings or events, I rarely sit down and I can often be seen climbing chairs and tables to get good shots, and I'm in my 60's.


I have been spotted doing the same, and for groups holding the camera overhead. It helps to be tall and have an articulated screen. I can’t imagine having the time to sit down at a wedding.


----------

